# Happy Birthday, PrincessFiona60!



## Cooking Goddess

I hope you have a great birthday, and a wonderful year ahead full of happiness and good health. Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks CG!  I got my charting finished before midnight so now I have time to play solitaire, maybe some frozen turkey bowling and a round of Ensure for everyone.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday, PF!

Have a quiet night and a great day!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *PF*, that sounds like an awful lot of excitement for one day. Don't overdo it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Princess!


----------



## LPBeier

Happy Birthday your Ogerness! It sounds like a fun-filled night and I hope a happy and cake-filled day!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday PF
Hope it is filled with peace and joy


Josie


----------



## Andy M.

Happy birthday, Princess!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday PF..........Ensure glasses clinking!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday PF!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Happy Birthday, PF!!


----------



## Kayelle

_*Happy Birthday to you!! 
*_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  Mom fixed my favorite meal...Ham and potato salad!  Now we are going to tape the drywall.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone!  Mom fixed my favorite meal...Ham and potato salad!  Now we are going to tape the drywall.



Have fun, you won't be the first person to get plastered on your birthday!


----------



## buckytom

Lol, AB.

The happiest of birthdays to you, PF.


----------



## Katie H

Happy, happy, happy birthday,  Princess.

Hope your day has been wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been fun and I don't have any joint compound in my hair.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> Have fun, you won't be the first person to get plastered on your birthday!


 *gasp* *gasp*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad got me a pair of fuzzy lounge pants with Minions and Unicorns on a purple background...does the man know me or what?


----------



## medtran49

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau, PF!!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad got me a pair of fuzzy lounge pants with Minions and Unicorns on a purple background...does the man know me or what?


 
Happy belated birthday, Princess!  Sorry I missed it.  What a nice gift from your dad - did you dust off your tiara and wear it with those awesome sounding fuzzy purple lounge pants?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday and majestic wishes to you PF!


----------

